# Elder Scrolls Online, it exists.



## Aetius (May 3, 2012)

Welp looks like the next elder scrolls game might be an MMO.
http://pc.ign.com/articles/122/1224...+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

This came as a bit of a surprise to me, but it looks pretty interesting as your can travel across all of Tamriel.
What do you guys think of Elder Scrolls becoming an MMO now?


----------



## Ikrit (May 3, 2012)

IT BEGINS


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2012)

I just wonder how it affects any future elder scrolls games.


----------



## Aetius (May 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I just wonder how it affects any future elder scrolls games.



The MMO is supposed to be a super prequel (Takes place 1000 years before skyrim).

So hopefully the future main series elder scrolls games just take place after skyrim chronologically.


----------



## Onnes (May 3, 2012)

I can't believe they've set a 2013 date for this thing. That seems REALLY optimistic for trying to get an Elder Scrolls style MMO in order.


----------



## Kaamos (May 3, 2012)

This doesn't bother me at all any more. 

also orificial http://www.bethblog.com/2012/05/03/game-informer-announces-the-elder-scrolls-online/

I'm going to at least try it if it has a trial period or it's free. lol like that would happen


----------



## Aldino (May 3, 2012)

The amount of lag will cause mass suicide and hysteria, I have to go prep.


----------



## Ikrit (May 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I just wonder how it affects any future elder scrolls games.



in the worst way

game series die with an MMO


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2012)

Despite how excited I was for Skyrim, the bugs totally destroyed that experience for me. The smart part of me is telling me not to let myself get excited about this.


----------



## Aetius (May 3, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I can't believe they've set a 2013 date for this thing.



That might be an indicator that the game is just being rushed : /
Why can't some companies just take their time and make a good game.


----------



## Recel (May 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> That might be an indicator that the game is just being rushed : /
> Why can't some companies just take their time and make a good game.



Because the investors want their money back as soon as possible. The quality of the game doesn't matters until it can be sold for profit.


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2012)

I'm predicting this isn't going to end well. Kinda wish it could be pushed back so it could be a Oblivion, heck even a Morrowind, level game.


----------



## soutthpaw (May 3, 2012)

I am hooked already.   Sure hope they do a good job of making it a MMO


----------



## shteev (May 3, 2012)

Man, only things that would keep me away are the inevitable monthly payments.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 3, 2012)

I like the little PC Fag vs Console Fag battle raging on in the comments section.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 3, 2012)

Setting a placeholder for the user name Criminal Scum. Original name, do NOT steal!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 3, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Despite how excited I was for Skyrim, the bugs totally destroyed that experience for me. The smart part of me is telling me not to let myself get excited about this.



If there was ever going to be a computer glitch that rips a hole in the very fabric of spacetime, plunging us all into a hellish alternate universe full of eternal torment, this would be the game to cause it.


----------



## Vega (May 4, 2012)

Doesn't seem like it's going to be on the PS3, Fuck ZeniMax Online Studios.  I can't afford to put thousands of dollars to make my laptop a gaming laptop.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 4, 2012)

Goodbye being able to play as an Argonian mage and still win.

Hello being kicked from groups because I'm playing a Breton fighter and the fanbase decides they're supposed to be sitting back using lightning. Goodbye Khajiits - you'll be missed when the fanbase munchkins you to extinction.


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;I6m9-Dret0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6m9-Dret0U&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]

 it's like this teaser was made from leftover bits from the Skyrim teaser, the dude's voice is cool in a funny kind of way though


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 4, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

No.

NO.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
Ahem, I actually liked the single-player nature of Skyrim/Elder Scrolls, because it basically put a giant middle finger up to the gaming industry saying "YEAH, FUCK YOU WE DON'T NEED MULTIPLAYER TO BE SUPER SUCCESSFUL!"


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

Vega said:


> Doesn't seem like it's going to be on the PS3, Fuck ZeniMax Online Studios.  I can't afford to put thousands of dollars to make my laptop a gaming laptop.



lol 



Digitalpotato said:


> Goodbye Khajiits - you'll be missed when the fanbase munchkins you to extinction.



good riddance, fucking stupid furfags


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> good riddance, fucking stupid furfags



For the record, I would be just as annoyed if it was the *Imperials* getting munchkined to extinction or to only one or two "Feasible" builds.


----------



## Kesteh (May 4, 2012)

HERO engine. This game is a disaster before it was even launched.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2012)

Pass. Bring on more content for Skyrim.


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

Aden said:


> Pass. Bring on more content for Skyrim.



Ok.


edit: Also back to the topic, this.







lol


----------



## Ikrit (May 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> edit: Also back to the topic, this.
> ...



OH GOD

THE COLORS

THEY BURN!


----------



## Maisuki (May 5, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> HERO engine. This game is a disaster before it was even launched.



Oh gog, are you fucking serious?

Did they not learn from ToRtanic?


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2012)

"Ebonheart Pact: Morrowind, Skyrim, and Black Marsh" You might as well say "We want to completely imbalance RvR with 2/3 the server population in a single faction". Nords, Dunmer, and Argonians are all part of the same faction? Good god, they're only the three most popular races in the TES series for characters.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2012)

^ you're forgetting that when things to multiplayer, people don't go for their favourites - they go for what's "Best". Hence why I talked about races getting munchkin'd to extinction.


----------



## Kaamos (May 8, 2012)

Here's a 20 minute interview. 

http://www.bethblog.com/2012/05/07/watch-the-first-interview-for-the-elder-scrolls-online/

edit: I still haven't watched all of it, but so far he's mentioned public dungeons, and how he thinks that will get people to help eachother and make connections... Yeah right, maybe some guy will come in a steal your kill and take the quests items before you can, or if the game has PVP then groups of players will wait to jump other groups of weakened players after they clear a dungeon. 

He hasn't mentioned countering any of that so far.

edit2: Fuck, the Altmer will be in the same faction as the fucking Khajiit. God dammit.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> edit: Also back to the topic, this.
> ...



What the hell

this looks like a half-step above oblivion


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2012)

JamesB said:


> What the hell
> 
> this looks like a half-step above oblivion





They're probably trying the route of make it so that you can run the game on a toaster. One of the selling points of some games like Sins of a Solar Empire and World of Warcraft was that you didn't need a new graphics card to play them.


----------



## Wreth (May 11, 2012)

Take one highly detailed single player game, with an extremely immersive, personalised experience.


Put thousands of people in it and try and keep the same quality.


No.


----------



## Krigare (May 13, 2012)

Greatly looking forward to the game, myself. Half the developer team is from Dark Age of Camelot, and will obviously be using the same 3 Faction RvR system. 
Rag on it all you want. My input so far with what little we know, this game has me HIGHLY interested. 

And I can't remember who was talking about it being rushed, yeah perhaps it is, but the game has been in development since '07. We'll see what they have been doing for 6-7 years when we get our hands on it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 14, 2012)

The biggest problem that I have with this game is that the world itself doesn't really lend itself very well to the concept of an MMO. I can already hear the game's canon breaking like someone's running over it with a tractor. I just can't imagine that they'd be able to properly retcon this shit in tight enough to be anything less than laughable on a scale of 1 to total bullshit.


----------



## Ikrit (May 14, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> They're probably trying the route of make it so that you can run the game on a toaster. One of the selling points of some games like Sins of a Solar Empire and World of Warcraft was that you didn't need a new graphics card to play them.



what it does is allow a bunch of 12 year olds to play


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 14, 2012)

Why couldn't we just have Fallout Online, eh? We've got enough Fantasy MMORPG's on the market as it is. But tell me, aside from Dead Frontier, has any big league developer made a Post-Apocalyptic Wasteland MMORPG?


----------



## Ikrit (May 14, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Why couldn't we just have Fallout Online, eh? We've got enough Fantasy MMORPG's on the market as it is. But tell me, aside from Dead Frontier, has any big league developer made a Post-Apocalyptic Wasteland MMORPG?



mainly due to that fact that changing theme is a big risk...a risk people don't want to loose money on

not to mention that most people who try to make a scifi mmo just take a scifi skin and slap it on WoW mechanics 

personally..i would love to see more sandbox style games

the thing i like about EVE is that it sets a few rules, and then lets the players go at it.  you're not held by the developers hands and told what to do, you do what you want.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> edit: Also back to the topic, this.
> ...



They look like putty people.



Attaman said:


> "Ebonheart Pact: Morrowind, Skyrim, and Black Marsh" You might as well say "We want to completely imbalance RvR with 2/3 the server population in a single faction". Nords, Dunmer, and Argonians are all part of the same faction? Good god, they're only the three most popular races in the TES series for characters.



You'd think the Nords would be their own faction considering how much of an asshole they are to other races.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 14, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Why couldn't we just have Fallout Online, eh? We've got enough Fantasy MMORPG's on the market as it is. But tell me, aside from Dead Frontier, has any big league developer made a Post-Apocalyptic Wasteland MMORPG?



I wanna see a modern fantasy MMORPG. Or a MMOFPS that's something completely different than sci-fi or Modern warfare. (Planetside can't live forever, people.)


----------



## Kaamos (May 14, 2012)

Info on the the Breton/Redguard/Orc Alliance, more to come on the others apparently.

Makes me wonder how much influence race will have on class, since none of these are really the "stealth" foked races. I mean I guess the breton and redguard could do it if they wanted, but they wouldn't be as effective as the races the other factions have.

edit: 

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/the_elder_scrolls_online/b/pc/archive/2012/05/16/elder-scrolls-online-faction-profile-aldmeri-dominion.aspx

last one: 

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...es-the-elder-scrolls-online-a-modern-mmo.aspx


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully the race-class-issue(s) aren't enough that people start getting kicked from groups because they didn't make their wood elf an archer. :V part of the appeal of Elder Scrolls is making whatever the hell you want. Hello Khajiit Mage!


----------



## Seian Verian (May 17, 2012)

I am... Extremely apprehensive about this game. I have difficulty imagining any sort of MMO living up to anything the Elder Scrolls series is about. The customization, the individual importance and all the things you can do... Being just one more player in a giant world doesn't allow remotely the same feeling as the main series does. I can't see an MMO doing the series any credit.


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

The whole time I was playing skyrim I felt like I was playing a well polished MMO in offline mode...

The spirit of Morrowind is dead


----------



## Kaamos (May 26, 2012)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...scrolls-online-isn-39-t-using-heroengine.aspx

So they aren't using the Hero Engine. That's good, I guess. And apparently they have something that will "distance themselves from the competition", I'm sure they're just saying that because most people wouldn't say bad stuff about their game before it's out, but it makes me wonder what they have that makes them think that. 



> Weâ€™re not talking about some of our advanced features yet, which will  definitely distance ESO from the competition, especially some of the  social features weâ€™re building into our server.



Eugh, social features?

"Tactical Combat"


----------



## Genobee (May 29, 2012)

Do not want. Elder Scrolls is a brilliant RPG series, but not an MMO. As an MMO I just cannot see such a title faring well. Let alone doing any good for the companies involved in the production of such a title.


----------

